# Chelsey Handler & Jenny McCarthy gave the Intactivist world quite a scare



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

The E! talk show host Chelsey Handler-- who has made quite a few ignorant comments about the intact penis-- made a big announcement on her show Tuesday night about her friend Jenny McCarthy, who confessed in her parenting book about how she knew circumcision was wrong, but did it anyway because she wanted her son to have a "pretty penis".

Handler said: "And by the way, Jim, Jenny wanted me to tell you - she's pregnant."

Updated: McCarthy's rep has denied that she is pregnant and is saying that Handler was just joking.


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

is Jim circumcised?He's Canadian.so maybe not.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

No idea, but I know he has a daughter. But without some proper circumcision education (and even then...), the idea of Jenny having another baby _scares_ me!







:


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

i agree.way off but can you listen to 99.9 FM or 630 AM?i live close enough to the Michigan -Canada border to hear them.and have "discovered" new muisic like Emm Gryner and Valdy.they aren't played on American stations.


----------

